# Suggestions for tank!!!



## lopo_03 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! 
I haven't been on here much, but I haven't lost interest in my aquarium hobby  
Since I am so terrible at creativity I need some suggestions from you all. I believe that my boss is going to let me set up a large tank at our medical office, I'd say 100-125gal. We currently have a guy that "takes care" of a salt water tank there. It looks terrible and he rarely shows up. Since I have zero experience with SW(and we do not own the set-up) I suggested that run a freshwater tank, complete with live plants, and I think it is going to work out. I have lots of plants in my tanks at home I can supplement, purchasing a few large ones only.

I wanted to ask for suggestions on fish for a 100-125 gallon tank. I was thinking of african cichilds, but I have never had them, I know they are quite aggressive. I am hoping for something colorful. I read a little about dwarf cichlids (various kinds) and thought those sounded neat. And I also was interested in Angelfish or Discus-(but they are sooooo expensive!!!)

I am open to others too, thank you!!!
:fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

africans will eat most plants.Go with a nice peaceful community;dwarf cichlids are a nice start.Look into other peaceful fish so you won't be battling disease or aggression issues and can focus on water quality.


----------



## lopo_03 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good point about the plants, I had read about that before, African's prefer a rock environment correct? A community tank sounds nice. I'm thinking it would be nice with a few driftwood pieces as well


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out roseline sharks,a beautiful,peaceful community fish.They get larger than most community fish and make a wonderful addition to smaller peaceful fish.Different size fish can be as visually appealing as different colors.They are both colorful and larger.Very peaceful good fish,that prefers schools of 5+.One of my favorites.I have cardinals ,rummy nose and other various smaller fish in with them for years now.They would do great in your 125g.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Check out roseline sharks,a beautiful,peaceful community fish.They get larger than most community fish and make a wonderful addition to smaller peaceful fish.Different size fish can be as visually appealing as different colors.They are both colorful and larger.Very peaceful good fish,that prefers schools of 5+.One of my favorites.I have cardinals ,rummy nose and other various smaller fish in with them for years now.They would do great in your 125g.


I would second the roseline sharkes. (Although I have never had them). Everytime I pass them at a LFS I want to get a bigger tank just so I can have them. They are beautiful and as coralbrandt they are bigger but top out at 6 inches and you can fit a nice size school in a 125. Top it off they are peacefull. They are a tad on the expensive side but if this is for work just talk the boss into it.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

You can't go wrong with angelfish


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Some red rainbowfish Red Rainbowfish to go with the roselines would look great.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

125 gallons....hmmmmm lol id throw about 40 African cichlids in it rocks sand etc im fond of my lake Victorians black calvus,frontosa etc....just my 2 cents good luck with the tank


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would go with a community tank with peaceful fish.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Research Rainbows in the Melanotaenia, and Glossolepis family. Great color(males), very peaceful, active. Just an all around nice colorful fish. You can put almost anything non aggressive with them, as they bother nothing else.


----------

